# Will muratic acid clean this bottle?



## Bent_Twig (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey folks. 

  I am new to all of this and I am sure it has been asked a bunch. I was wanting to know if this would clean w/muratic acid or if the only way to clean this flask is by tumling? Cant hardly see thru it is so hazy.Any ideas on this one?

                                                Thanks, Bent-Twig.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 29, 2008)

looks like you would need to tumble that.


----------



## adshepard (Oct 29, 2008)

That beauty most definitely needs a tumble. 

 Alan


----------



## T D (Oct 29, 2008)

Just for the sake of having 3 opinions...yep tumble


----------



## kastoo (Oct 29, 2008)

If you can't afford to tumble use baby oil...it will give the tumbled appearance in a wet way.

 I assume you know Doug.  Maybe Eddie in Cinci will tumble that for ya.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 29, 2008)

I use olive oil.It works well.


----------



## glass man (Oct 30, 2008)

Oil on the outside ,but can be a problem on the inside as the oil will turn brown over a time and is TOUGH to get out when you want too. And if not covered will catch flys/wasps etc. and then they is stuck to the glass!  Also when oiled ,you got to be really careful in picking it up as it will shoot out of your hand. i would go tumble or just enjoy it the way it is,hey it still looks cool.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys guys.

        I am pretty new to the hobby. Who would be the best person to send this out to for a tumble , and how do I get in contact w/them? Thanks again.

                                               Bent-Twig.


----------



## glass man (Oct 30, 2008)

CHECK OUT RIGHT BELOW THIS POST " PROFESSIONAL TUMBLING DIGGER RY STYLE"  BY BOTTLEDIGER AND CAN GET IN TOUCH WITH HIM RIGHT HERE ON THE FORUM. JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 30, 2008)

*RE: Will muriatic acid clean this bottle?*

Just try the acid,if it doesn't work then get it tumbled.
   Its sort of like if your car wont start ,you check the battery first,if thats not it, you check the starter,and so on.You don't want to rebuild the engine first.[]


----------



## appliedlips (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice flask,it looks like you are already digging some good ones.Muratic acid will not clean haze or "sickness" although I use it on rust and other stains.That will need spun IF you want to clean it. Forum member Shagnasty is here in Ohio and has cleaned several flasks for me and dozens of other nice bottles.He comes highly recommended.If you want some pictures of his work let me know.


----------



## cooler33 (Nov 12, 2008)

hi
 I'm sorry but I don't speak(and write english to well
 I think you can try use mixed (mixture,solution) H2SO4+K2Cr2O7 
 it helps 100%,I often use it for cleaning 
 regerds

 marek(from bartoszyce  it's far far away


----------



## cooler33 (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks
 I glad too of this
 I have a collection german (prussia beer bottles from warmia (ermland  poland


----------



## Bent_Twig (Nov 13, 2008)

cooler33,

  Welcome to the forum!! Post some pics of your collection, would love to see your stuff.

 Twig.


----------

